# Rushie's OFAs



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I took him in today. Dr. Hutchison said that I should be exstatic about how good he looked. Maybe good, maybe excellent. Elbows look great to. 

Now I can bite my nails for a month or so for the results to come back from the OFA.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad he looks good so far....Goodluck on the OFA!!


----------

